# Sticky  Sony HTSS360 5.1 channel Home Theater System (Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Sony HTSS360 5.1 channel Home Theater System (Black)*

*Description:*
Take advantage of the advanced audio capabilities of Blu-ray Disc movies with this dynamic surround sound system. The HT-SS360 features a sleek, slim receiver with all you need to enjoy the dramatic sound quality you crave. A perfect complement to your Blu-ray player and advanced gaming platforms, this you'll appreciate this system's simplicity in set-up and connectivity. Three HDMI inputs are included for connecting HD sources with a single cable and directly accessing them through the remote control. One-button control is also available with BRAVIA Sync technology, maintaining the proper settings for each component and allowing you to focus on the entertainment.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242753938*Feature*Surround sound home theater system optimized for HD
3 HDMI inputs with Active Intelligence
Cosmetically compliments BRAVIA TVs and Sony BD players
BRAVIA sync
iPod and other sources playback, with DMPORT accessories*Item Height*2.6 inches*Item Length*17 inches*Item Width*13.1 inches*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*HTSS360*NumberOfItems*7*Package Height*15.5 inches*Package Length*22 inches*Package Weight*30.5 pounds*Package Width*15.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*HTSS360*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*Sony*SKU*HTSS360*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony HTSS360 5.1 channel Home Theater System (Black)*UPC*027242753938*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242753938*Item Weight*7.5 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*HTSS360*Model*HTSS360*Color*Black*Warranty*1 year limited


----------

